# Massive Eating ? Part I ? Calorie Needs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Pop Quiz, Hotshot! Pretend you’re back in high school and mean ol’ Mr. Berardi has just passed out a pop quiz. Luckily, there’s only one question: Which of the following statements is true? A.) Most people succeed in training well enough to grow, but they fail in eating well enough to grow. B.) Most people [...]

*Read More...*


----------

